# Rare moment of sharing



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

My 5 year old Chihuahua has absolutely HATED Ghosty since the moment he came home. She stays as far from him as possible, and snaps and growls every chance she gets. So this pic is a rare moment, indeed. I think she was only on his bed because she wanted to lay in the little patch of sunlight on the corner, and she snuck up there while he was sleeping!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great pic.! I would say it's frame worthy! What a size difference. Both look so sweet. 

Your chihuahua sounds a lot like Lucky. She just hated Duncan in the beginning. Didn't want anything to do with him. It took her a while, but she finally warmed up to him. My pic. below is the first time she shared her bed with Duncan....


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I keep hoping Lilly will warm up to him. But she is kind of..... mean. He wants so badly to be her friend, but she is just not hearing any of it!!


----------



## trooperchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Reminds me of my little and big dog. It's always funny that the big dogs don't care it's the little ones that never want to share lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww...thats so precious. Maybe this is the next step in them being good buddies!

Oh and Ghosty is one gorgeous boy :wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!
My labs are blood brothers now! They sleep cuddle up. 

That picture is def a keeper!


----------

